# Just wanted to show my Small HT to everyone



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

Since ive been lurking this site as well as a few others for a few months i have ended up with some pretty nice equipment that i enjoy very much. Me and my sister are at the same college together and we share a house and have an extra bedroom so i turned that into my little HT room since the rest of the house is basically decorated with anything and everything she wants and likes. I painted the room a dark maroon with the ceiling a flat black.

My system is as follows:
Onkyo 808
PS3
Panasonic 42" plasma
PSB T65 Fronts
PSB C60 Center
CHT 18.2 Sub 

Im very happy with the setup and with me being in college all my money goes into this stuff and school so i guess this is kinda my obsession :bigsmile. Also you cant see but to the right of the couch is a bed which will soon be moved out and hopefully at some point ill be able to get another 18.2.


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

Sorry i posted in the wrong section thought i was in the Home theater Gallery section, please move for me.


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice Setup!.. :gulp: and very innovative cable elevator(shoe)..


----------



## bigvag (Jan 9, 2010)

Whats your opinion of the psb speakers, I was looking into getting them. I decided on b&w instead.


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

:T to the CHT sub


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks good man! Are you loving those speakers or what? Hope they sound as good as they look.:T


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

Definitely loving the look of the speakers!  They looking mean!!


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice setup! :T

Matt


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Very nice setup and room! The speakers have a very solid look to them with the covers off. You obviously dont have little children :whistling:


----------

